# alterMW3 released



## Fudge (Jan 30, 2012)

> We are proud to release the results of 3 days of hard work doing mostly nothing, a pre-release alpha version of alterMW3. Only matchmaking is implemented at this point, and other features (FOV changing, possibly modification support, dedicated servers, friend inviting, ...) will come at a later time.
> 
> You can download it at http://altermw3.net/ - be aware the game is not guaranteed to work, and might cause the DemonWare server to crash heavily.
> 
> It will only work with the English game, however you can download it freely from Steam from the 'Tools' section (the dedicated server includes most files you need).


Grabbing the files from Steam now, can't wait to try it.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 30, 2012)

im still not getting what this is after reading the op.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 30, 2012)

Does this mean you can play online if you pirated the game?


----------



## Fudge (Jan 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Does this mean you can play online if you pirated the game?


Yes.
EDIT: Like it says in the quote, all the files can be grabbed off Steam. Check this tut (mods remove if not allowed) http://alteriw.net/viewtopic.php?f=140&t=106259


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

3 days in development.

5 days from a Cease and Desist letter.

6 months from the first court case.

7 months from the first prison [censored].

A year from the first shanking by fellow prisoners...

Such was the life of Andy Dufresne - a man who wanted to get Modern Warfare 3 Online for free, and instead had to crawl through the longest pipe of s*it known to mankind.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2012)

1234turtles said:


> im still not getting what this is after reading the op.


It's a new version of AlterIWnet, which was a mod for Modern Warfare 2 that allowed dedicated servers, custom gametypes, among other things, created because all of the locks IW put on the game. The mod also allows online multiplayer without actually needing to own the game. This version, which isn't quite developed yet, is the same thing but for MW3.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 30, 2012)

yay will test this tommorow since im updating my weekend blackops game to alterops


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2012)

So wait, you all you need to get this is the freely available MW3 dedicated server? That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## WolfSpider (Jan 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> 3 days in development.
> 
> 5 days from a Cease and Desist letter.
> 
> ...


The people that made altermw2 never got into any legal trouble and it has been over a year.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> The people that made altermw2 never got into any legal trouble and it has been over a year.


That was a joke, you know.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pretty sure that this advocates piracy in a way that GBATemp frowns upon.


----------



## naruses (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't there anything similar like this, but for Battlefield 3?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Pretty sure that this advocates piracy in a way that GBATemp frowns upon.


Nothing stops you from playing a legally purchased copy of the game on a private dedicated server on which screaming children are immediatelly booted.

Some people like when the place is calm and "not annoying".


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 30, 2012)

does this need better specs than mw2 to play on lowest settings?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Pretty sure that this advocates piracy in a way that GBATemp frowns upon.



Which temp have you been on?
You're in the pirate-centric one right now, bro.


MW3 is now free, and still not worth the price.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 30, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> does this need better specs than mw2 to play on lowest settings?


My mid-range laptop I bought last month plays MW2 on the highest settings. I'll report back with how MW3 runs once I give it a shot. It's almost finished downloading for me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fudge said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > does this need better specs than mw2 to play on lowest settings?
> ...



@FireGrey My piece of shit Windows Vista that ran on a 32 Bit System was able to run MW2 on highest. I'm pretty sure MW3 won't be a huge step up from that.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been playing it since earlier today, and I gotta say it runs very well. I'm running with the same settings as MW2 (highest), very little to no (game) lag.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 31, 2012)

i can confirm mw3 works with altermw3


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 31, 2012)

emmanu888 said:


> i can confirm mw3 works with altermw3


I'm sorry, but you are REALLY asking for this:




Seriously, that's the ENTIRE point of what alter*MW3* is, to play MW3 online for pirates.



ON topic: Why hasn't this thread been deleted/locked? This is a private server, which are illegal.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 31, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Pretty sure that this advocates piracy in a way that GBATemp frowns upon.


GBAtemp doesn't frown upon piracy. If it did, then there would be no need for the scene releases of pirated games _on the front page_.
We're fine with piracy, as long as nothing directly illegal is posted here (to prevent the 'Temp from getting shut down by legal issues)


Fudge said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > does this need better specs than mw2 to play on lowest settings?
> ...


...My Macbook Air runs MW2 at the highest settings, and it doesn't even have a dedicated GPU. It's not that demanding.


----------



## kevan (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm suprised this is up still.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2012)

kevan said:


> Yeah I'm suprised this is up still.



Why?
Nothin' illegal in this thread. It doesn't provide any links to download MW3 itself.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 31, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm suprised this is up still.
> ...



Private servers *themselves* are illegal, which is why they are shut down by the official server holders if they are ever caught. Seriously, the fact this thread still exists confuses me too.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

yay..P(ir)iv(ate)servers!


----------



## Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > kevan said:
> ...


This thread was closed but later reopened due to the fact it doesn't contain any links to warez/illegal content. Also, you didn't need to call out emmanu888. Many people (including myself) were having problems getting this working. You should do some research before you post.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 31, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



You say a private server thread should remain opened since it's buggy? WHAT? This thread needs to be re-closed. Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server. you can sugar coat it anyway you want.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> You say a private server thread should remain opened since it's buggy? WHAT? This thread needs to be re-closed. Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server. you can sugar coat it anyway you want.


No, you're not understanding. I said people were having trouble getting this working, that's why emmanu888's post was justified and you didn't have lash out at him for it. I stated that even though this is technically a form of a private server, there are no links to the actually game files, nor is GBAtemp hosting or promoting the use of alterMW3. Also, AFAIK, GBAtemp never said anything about no linking to private servers, so although it is "illegal", it doesn't really matter for the case of this thread.


----------



## Costello (Jan 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> You say a private server thread should remain opened since it's buggy? WHAT? This thread needs to be re-closed. Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server. you can sugar coat it anyway you want.



Stop right there. It isn't your job to tell others what's allowed and what isn't.
You aren't a mod here so don't try to act like one.
The staff hates it when users criticize their decisions. Don't post in this thread again unless you want to contribute to the subject.


----------



## kevan (Jan 31, 2012)

Costello said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > You say a private server thread should remain opened since it's buggy? WHAT? This thread needs to be re-closed. Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server. you can sugar coat it anyway you want.
> ...


Sorry for my comment earlier. I really meant. I would have thought that it would have been closed. But if the mods dont think so. All good.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server.


nope.
most private servers are illegal because they provide the (hacked) game files themselves (im not saying the game devs are still alright with it - they want them gone) but even in some cases it's not illegal (phantasy star online blue burst)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

Considering that all you need to do is download the MP server files from Steam, its pretty much free, and good.
I'll Admit, with the FOV change to 80, it was pretty fun, just not as much as Bf3.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!! I've been playing MW2 via AlterIWNet for over a year now, it's my favourite game of all time, I still play it daily. Thanks to the AlterIW team it works so good!
Alterops is just an utter dissappointment, doesn't work and feel right.
I'm going to _love_ MW3. Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck yes.

Oh wait, I still need to download 16gb of 5 hours of gameplay


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly this is the best gaming news of the past 3 months. This will hold me over until the next Fallout releases, I'm sure of it. I've litterally played MW2 via AlterIW for the past year, *every day. *
I'm downloading this as we speak, hopefully they fix some bugs soon because in Alterops it's pretty bad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> You say a private server thread should remain opened since it's buggy? WHAT? This thread needs to be re-closed. Private Servers are illegal, simple as that, this is a private server. you can sugar coat it anyway you want.



Everything depends on the infrastructure of the dedicated server substitute, actually.

I've seen numerous instances of private servers that use no "original" game files whatsoever, a good example would be the L2J framework, which is a set of tools for creating Java-Based Lineage 2 servers, it has NOTHING to do with the original code and is a "homebrewed" creation entirely.

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong in using private servers provided that *your *copy of the game is legitimate.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 31, 2012)

Private servers simply aren't illegal. That's all there is to it, really.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Private servers simply aren't illegal. That's all there is to it, really.


Technically providing even a fraction of the game that's been modified is illegal, so the private server would have to provide you with patch files and an updater that overwrites your files, while they usually just provide full files that you need to copy over to your game folder, which isn't exactly legal.

Like I said, it's a matter of technical thingamajigs.

Game developers "claim" that private servers are illegal, but that's pure demagogy. If the private server isn't breaking any laws and does not provide any original game files then it's clean as a whistle.


----------

